# e40d transmission test port question



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello all,
I just got my transmission temp gauge and I read some threads that you can put the sensor in the test port. My question is where is it? I took a picture of what I think it is, but before I start unbolting things I would like to know for certain. Thanks!!!










is it the out of focus bolt on the top (obviously i know its not the pan bolts haha)


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd like to know this as well. I hope to get a trans temp gauge someday soon....


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

drivers side middle of the trans? looks to be right. Its a brass plug, make sure you have the correct sender, not the long one.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

what constitutes long? the one that came in the kit is maybe 2" out from the threads. (i'll have to check when i get home) i heard that there wasn't much flow to be restricted at the test port so it didn't matter how long it is? If worse comes to worse I can get a plumbing adapter


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

oh also, its more towards the front of the trans IIRC, maybe front middle, but it is before the shift linkage


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

What brand gauge did you buy? Was it specifically for your model truck? If so you should be ok.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

it is not specifically for an F250, i didn't know companies made gauges by model vehicle. It is a GlowShift gauge. this is the exact gauge

http://www.glowshiftdirect.com/tinted-7-color-transmission-temperature-gauge.aspx


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

When I ordered my trans gauge, they asked which truck/trans for the sender. Not sure of the size thats correct, but IIRC there is one that is too long for the port on the E40D. I would set it in place and see if the threads will seat before the sender bottoms out.


----------



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

FordFish...do the torque converter lock mod...its amazing at keeping temps down and waayyy better gas mileage when your cruisin around


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

ford fisherman, who makes the gauge you are running? i know autometer offers 2 sending units - one short and one long. the short one is to be used in the e4od test port. here's a side by side of 2 senders...


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Autometer it is. Good post w/ the side by side.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

you had some good customer service from the place you bought the gauge. whenever you buy an autometer trans temp gauge, it is almost always shipped with the long sender as part of the purchase.

the fact that they even asked likely means they had a few e4od customers call up and say the sender doesn't fit.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

well mine is the long one  i wonder if I can get a plumbing fitting to back it out a little bit so that it will fit


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

ERWbuilders;1141823 said:


> FordFish...do the torque converter lock mod...its amazing at keeping temps down and waayyy better gas mileage when your cruisin around


OT- How is it done?


----------



## ECO Landscaping (Oct 26, 2009)

I drilled a hole in the pan then welded a nut to thread the sensor in to. At the same time I also put it a drain plug in the bottom. I use an over sized cooler and temps stay at 150 all day long. And how do you lock up the converter the O.D.?


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

*Same one*

I bought that same gauge as Andy did and its ok but mine has never worked correctly as when I tested it new before an install in 212 water it had ALOT of lag time and was off about 15 degrees......... I called them and they had me test it and sent a new probe. It still isnt right and I have always wished I had bought the LED one that just reads the exact temp............... good luck as it will certainly save you "cooking the fluid" that lock mod sounds interesting???


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

To answer your question, yes thats the service port. Right above the pan, on the drivers side behind the shifter cable.

Also looks like you have an older style pan too! You can upgrade that with a pan from a 2000 F350 4x4 with an E4OD trans. Gives you a drainplug, and you can get a reuseable gasket. No more messing with cork , that cheap rubber crap, and RTV


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

interesting.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

weareweird69;1146261 said:


> To answer your question, yes thats the service port. Right above the pan, on the drivers side behind the shifter cable.
> 
> Also looks like you have an older style pan too! You can upgrade that with a pan from a 2000 F350 4x4 with an E4OD trans. Gives you a drainplug, and you can get a reuseable gasket. No more messing with cork , that cheap rubber crap, and RTV


the e4od was discontinued in 1998. it was replaced by the 4R100, which is a very similiar transmission. the 4R100's had a drain plug on the pan and those pans can be mounted on the e4od. however, if you are changing the fluid, you might as well replace the filter too, requiring the pan to be dropped anyway.

and later e40d's (~'94-'97) had the reusable gaskets.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

None of the three 94-97 trucks of mine have a reuseable gasket, Including my 1996 F350. They asked me what trans when I ordered my pan, asked 4r100 or E4od.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

i bought some plumbing fittings that extend the reach out so i should be good. The truck is going in to be painted and and the rust taken care of tomorrow so the trans gauge will be installed next weekend most likely. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

